# How Often to Feed?



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi All! So my little boy is just over 4 months now. He's been eating everyday at almost the same time 3 times a day. However, my work schedule just changed and there's no way I can do that on Fridays. Every other day can remain the same. 

I usually feed him at 8am, 2-3pm, and 8pm. Now I have work from 12pm-4pm. Should I feed him 4x a day (before and after work small amounts) or just too early or too late? His breakfast is usually bigger to keep him full before the late lunch and dinner.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I would think that waiting an extra hour or so one day a week wouldn't bother your puppy at all. With puppy feeding though, the important thing is just to monitor your puppy's appearance. They should be maintained a little on the lean side, but not showing rib or other bones. I usually fed my puppy twice a day, but always kept dry kibble out where she could get at it during the day if she got hungry (which can happen if they're unusually active). If your dog is created while you're at work, you could leave some dry kibble for her in her crate when you leave.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

At 4 months old I think it would be fine to switch him to two meals a day. But as Tim said, an hour isn't going to make a hug difference if you don't want to do that. 

Several of my puppies were on two meals from the time I got them at 9 weeks old. Halo is the only one who had a mid-day meal for a month or so after we got her at 10 weeks old, because I was able to take long lunches and come home from work to spend time with her.


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

He's fine to switch to a morning and evening meal program. Orion, my GSD, did this at about 4 months as well. I follow the back of the bag and he seems to always eat the higher end recommendation (and a little more). He's 90 lbs and in perfect condition and weight, per the vet. He eats Taste of the Wild. That is the most important aspect. The quality of the food. 

Go ahead and move to twice a day. Follow the bag instructions. Feed a little extra if they ask for it. Feed high-quality food. And enjoy the little guy, he's going to take off growing like a weed.


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Haha I would love to switch him to twice a day! Do I need to prep for this and make it a slow change or just have it be sudden?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keep the total amount per day the same, but you can start reducing the mid-day meal and increasing the other two meals over a couple of days. If your work change starts this Friday, that's plenty of time to do the switch.


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

Tamra9991 said:


> Haha I would love to switch him to twice a day! Do I need to prep for this and make it a slow change or just have it be sudden?


If you start with breakfast they'll be hungry. It might take him a day or two to eat everything but those extra calories will be needed so by day 2 or 3, the entire bowl will be licked clean. 

With the very good food, it doesn't take a lot to get them their needed calories. So adding even an extra scoop will make a difference, depending if your dog needs it or not. Some days, my dog needs an extra scoop and other days he doesn't. They usually let you know by not leaving the food area or sniffing the bag/container of the food.


----------



## jagermonster (Jul 3, 2017)

2 times a day is fine


----------

